# Chrome fittings on flushometer



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I did this, because the rough in was too close, I was able to get the needed separation. The fittings are about 30 each.









Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## LordOfThePipe (Jan 12, 2014)

Ya who makes those fittings ?


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice work. A few years back I did a repipe in an office building that had ceramic coated block walls. We core drilled through the floor at every toilet all 36 of them. Then we had ordered 36" chrome cover tubes to go over the 1" copper. Worked great wish I had some pics.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Are they threaded 1"?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Where did you get them from?


American Standard sells a chrome St. 90 as part of a kit for retrofitting standard height water closets to an ADA. It includes a chrome St. 90, and a 12" vacuum tube.
I get 3/4" fittings and 1" st45's online, I can't remember where, maybe Amazon?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> Are they threaded 1"?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## LordOfThePipe (Jan 12, 2014)

I found this today at a shop n save in St. Louis thought it was funny they tinned the copper fittings


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LordOfThePipe said:


> I found this today at a shop n save in St. Louis thought it was funny they tinned the copper fittings


I guess they figured it looked better, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

nice job brother!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Around here they use silver spray paint. That's some mighty fine work there.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LordOfThePipe said:


> I found this today at a shop n save in St. Louis thought it was funny they tinned the copper fittings


Ahhh just give it a rub with some bronze wool and it will look like chrome again...:laughing:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

LordOfThePipe said:


> I found this today at a shop n save in St. Louis thought it was funny they tinned the copper fittings


Fellow st louisan. Nice.


----------

